# Buying plants online



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can some of the plant gurus here suggest what some of the good online places to buy plants from are and for cheap too?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I dont know... I want to know also


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

*doesn't claim to be a guru* But from experience...

www.aquariumgarden.com

www.aquabid.com


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm definitely not a guru either, but several of my plant guru friends recommended www.aquariumplants.com to me and I have been completely satisfied with both orders I've placed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

http://www.aquabotanic.com is good as well.

Other places if you are looking for something specific are the Swap and Shop forum at http://www.plantedtank.net and the For Sale or Trade forum at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.bayleesfishees.com/plants.htm

just email cory and tell him what you want. he is extemely cheap and you get great things I am a repoeat buyer from him


----------



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for all your replies


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Un:

Believe it or not I have had good luck with AquaBid.

Several vendors have atypical plants at very reasonable prices and I have never been "burned".

Please note that I have never purchased plants on Aquabid which were free of snails.

TR


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

x2 aquabid, and i just got my 3rd shipment from cory i was VERY PLEASED!!!


----------

